# Stihl rebate coupon in mail



## Groundman One (May 5, 2009)

I just got a $200 Stihl rebate coupon in the mail yesterday. Wasn't expecting that. I bought my 460 three-years ago but I guess I'm in their files somewhere.

The coupon is only good for the 441 and up, as well as for the larger brush cutters. And the coupon is good for multiple purchases, so every saw you buy gets $200 off. They call it the Stihl stimulus plan. _(My coupon is in French, so it's "Le plan stimulus de Stihl")_

All in all, a nice surprise. Bummer is the coupon expires June 9th; July 9th would be better, and I'm looking to get a 250 for smaller tasks where the 460is a bit much. $200 off a 250 - I'd buy one today. I'd buy two.

Anyone else get a Stihl rebate coupon.


----------



## serial killer (May 5, 2009)

I did some googling and the only things I see about that are in Canada. Friggin hosers.


----------



## Groundman One (May 5, 2009)

serial killer said:


> I did some googling and the only things I see about that are in Canada. Friggin hosers.



*And the la-and of the freeeeeeeeee....

Where the re-bates aren't in effectttttttttttttttt!
*


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 5, 2009)

serial killer said:


> I did some googling and the only things I see about that are in Canada. Friggin hosers.



You said hoser,eh. Strange Brew comes to mind! Hoser.


----------



## dingeryote (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, He's a Hoser.

Canadians get a 200 buck discount on German saws made in America...and we don't.

Time to rush the border eh? LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 6, 2009)

Husky should give a $200 CDN rebate on a 346xp to get the price below that of a MS361.


----------



## dingeryote (May 6, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Husky should give a $200 CDN rebate on a 346xp to get the price below that of a MS361.



Yeah,

We make jokes about all the stoners in the great white North, but whoever is coming up with MSRP on Huskys has been smoking more than a little weed.

Some just defy all manner of logic and marketing.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 6, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Yeah, He's a Hoser.
> 
> Canadians get a 200 buck discount on German saws made in America...and we don't.



Hey, I am taking advantage of it!!


----------



## dingeryote (May 6, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey, I am taking advantage of it!!



LOL!!!

I would too. 

But Groundy is still a Hoser! LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Groundman One (May 6, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey, I am taking advantage of it!!



Cool. Wha'cha buying?



Dingeryote said:


> But Groundy is still a Hoser! LOL!!



*And proud of it.*


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 6, 2009)

> We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail. STIHL INC is
> not offering that program. Thank you again for your e-mail and if we can
> be of any further assistance please feel free to contact us again.
> 
> ...



Sounds like they are not going to do it here...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 6, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Cool. Wha'cha buying?
> 
> 
> 
> *And proud of it.*



Well, I just picked up another 441 today.. and a 660 is supposed to be in tomorrow.. and I get rebates on both of em..


----------



## Groundman One (May 7, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, I just picked up another 441 today.. and a 660 is supposed to be in tomorrow.. and I get rebates on both of em..



Very nice. Can I have the 660? _Please?_ 

Wha'cha using the 660 for? My bossman wants to replace his 385XP with a Stihl, he might look at the 660. (He uses his 385 for slabbing logs for house.)




Taxmantoo said:


> Husky should give a $200 CDN rebate on a 346xp to get the price below that of a MS361.



I think Husky is screwing the pooch a bit. I know of one big distributor who's dropping them because Husky sent out a notice telling dealers not to raise saw prices, but at the same time Husky is raising its prices to its distributors. Yeah... right.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 7, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Very nice. Can I have the 660? _Please?_
> 
> Wha'cha using the 660 for? My bossman wants to replace his 385XP with a Stihl, he might look at the 660. (He uses his 385 for slabbing logs for house.)



The 660 is a powerful saw, for those days you need a longer bar -- hardwood and just don't want to slow down. I will be using for larger felling work. A bit too heavy to carry or use all day long.



Groundman One said:


> VeryI think Husky is screwing the pooch a bit. I know of one big distributor who's dropping them because Husky sent out a notice telling dealers not to raise saw prices, but at the same time Husky is raising its prices to its distributors. Yeah... right.



Ouch, that is going to kind of make their distributors angry.. If they raise prices it may hurt a bit at any rate. Although they are a good saw and have a loyal following, there are other good saws out there as well on the market.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 7, 2009)

Canadian offer


----------



## ents (May 7, 2009)

I got a $50 check, made payable to my local dealer, expires June 6, dealer has to put s.n. of unit sold on check to get his $$s back. Damm, I just spent all my extra $$s rebuilding that 044.  Do I dare sneak a 361 in under my wife's radar??


----------



## LTREES (May 7, 2009)

ents said:


> I got a $50 check, made payable to my local dealer, expires June 6, dealer has to put s.n. of unit sold on check to get his $$s back. Damm, I just spent all my extra $$s rebuilding that 044.  Do I dare sneak a 361 in under my wife's radar??



It will probably cost you. Slip her a $50 and tell her to spend it on herself, she deserves it. Then build up your business w/ a new saw.

LT...


----------



## Groundman One (May 7, 2009)

A couple of us here were wondering if the rebate is only on the bigger saws because it's the jobs that require bigger saws that are being shut down and those guys aren't buying new saws this season. The forestry sector here is seeing lots of layoffs and the demand for newsprint is bottoming out. Whereas the guys that require small and medium saws; climbing and "backyard maintenance", are still buying. Otherwise, there would be coupons for $50 or $100 on the smaller saws as well as the $200 on the bigger saws.

Also, maybe the rebate is only in Canada because sales of the bigger saws are worse here than in the US.


----------



## squad143 (May 8, 2009)

I'm planning on buying a 361 within a week. I need a mid-size saw more than another big saw right now. But it is tempting to get another 460.

That's my 088 below. Does not come out much, but when it's needed, well... There's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## huskystihl (May 8, 2009)

Thats a bunch of B.S! I spend thousands with stihl and lucky to get a free chain, tight a$$e$. I only live about 1 1/2 hrs from canada what does say a 441 go for in canadian currency?


----------



## dingeryote (May 8, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> Thats a bunch of B.S! I spend thousands with stihl and lucky to get a free chain, tight a$$e$. I only live about 1 1/2 hrs from canada what does say a 441 go for in canadian currency?



No chit Man!!!

I'd make a Rickards run and pick up a saw if I got one of those, and I quit drinkin!!!

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 9, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> Thats a bunch of B.S! I spend thousands with stihl and lucky to get a free chain, tight a$$e$. I only live about 1 1/2 hrs from canada what does say a 441 go for in canadian currency?



Well, I just picked up a 441 this past week for just over $700 Cdn (after rebate). I don't have receipt with me, but think it was around $740 to be more precise and the Echo 670 was like $710 or thereabouts.


----------



## Groundman One (May 9, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> Thats a bunch of B.S! I spend thousands with stihl and lucky to get a free chain, tight a$$e$.



Yep. Twice now we've run into the Stihl rep at the place where we bought (some of) our saws - and buy our oil and files and thingamajigs twice a week- and even though he's got a van full of goodies, all we got is a handful of stickers. Give me a hat or a t-shirt or _something_. Cripes, if I go to McDonald's at least they'll give me a toy or a free glass or something.

Sure, the $200 rebate is nice, but I have to spend about a grand at the very start of the season to get it. And at the start of the season a grand is big money for me.



huskystihl said:


> I only live about 1 1/2 hrs from canada what does say a 441 go for in canadian currency?



_If you were nicer, they'd let you live a half-hour from Canada. And you'd get better presents for Christmas, too._ 

Not sure about the 441, but I paid about $1250 for my 460, including taxes and about $25 because I wanted a bar 2" longer than it came standard with. That was about three-years ago. It's about the same price now, I think.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 9, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Yep. Twice now we've run into the Stihl rep at the place where we bought (some of) our saws - and buy our oil and files and thingamajigs twice a week- and even though he's got a van full of goodies, all we got is a handful of stickers. Give me a hat or a t-shirt or _something_. Cripes, if I go to McDonald's at least they'll give me a toy or a free glass or something.


 I have gotten several things, a file or two, hat, bar guard, but nothing really worth a lot..




Groundman One said:


> Sure, the $200 rebate is nice, but I have to spend about a grand at the very start of the season to get it. And at the start of the season a grand is big money for me.



Ain't it for us all 




Groundman One said:


> Not sure about the 441, but I paid about $1250 for my 460, including taxes and about $25 because I wanted a bar 2" longer than it came standard with. That was about three-years ago. It's about the same price now, I think.



The 441 was somewhere around $979 if I recall, the rep knocked a few dollars off - then the $200 rebate -- of course taxes brought it back up


----------



## Greenstar (May 9, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> (He uses his 385 for slabbing logs for house.)



Groundman, What is slabbing logs?
Is that rip cutting logs down into boards?
Anyone know of a thread on here with tips on doing this?
Its funny bcos after 14 years in this business I've thought about doing this many times, but never have. Just yesterday I did it for the first time with a piece of honey locust, and OH BOY! What a nice piece of wood came out of it! It took a while, but my very first cut was the keeper.
Tried another piece following, and the second piece came out not looking so hot. But that first piece, Oh man, let me tell you... 

Have been in South America many times and seen men trudging out of the jungles with wooden planks strapped to donkeys. thats how men make a living in many areas. In hindsight I now remember looking and asking one day and sort of remember, they were normal chainsaws but with like the rakers broken off of them or something, or some other link was broken or filed off or something so I think they said they could steer the saw better...cant remember perfectly though, BUT do remember the boards looking almost perfectly straight and smooth and was astounded it was all cut with a chainsaw and by eye! With chalk line of course!

ANyway, is that called slabbing?
Thanks.
I will do a search on this as well. Later guys!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 9, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> about $25 because I wanted a bar 2" longer than it came standard with.



Seriously? My rep charges $5 for each inch.


----------



## Mitchell (May 10, 2009)

*prices and rebates*



Groundman One said:


> Not sure about the 441, but I paid about $1250 for my 460, including taxes and about $25 because I wanted a bar 2" longer than it came standard with. That was about three-years ago. It's about the same price now, I think.



I think I paid that for my 660 out on the left coast, could be a more competitive market here for bigger saws; perhaps as the trees tend to require them.

I'm thinking about an 880 myself with the rebate check. Although I was set to buy the 3120 as the local husky/ dolmar dealer near me was going to give a sweet deal on it. I like to support him but I wish he sold stihl. I showed him the coupon and he was going to check with the husky rep to see if they would do anything. 

I take it the coupon will not go for the 200t, currently I'm down to 1 operational 200t. I was thinking about the giving the 338 a go unless the coupon will work for the 200. I have so many spare parts I should stick with stihl but I never get time to fix them anyways...


----------



## extremewoodwork (May 10, 2009)

*here in south carolina*

the 460 is only $950.00 and that is with a 3 foot bar, i keep two of them, i know all too well what thet cost. my point is you could save several dollars even with shipping and cost by ordering from south carolina.


----------



## mrowens33 (May 10, 2009)

*Rebate question*

I am looking to buy a MS 361 in the next few weeks.(My first Stihl) Does this rebate only come to you if you from prior purchases or can you get it on new purchases? Also- is it common for dealers to throw in a case or other extras in with the purchase of a nicer saw?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 10, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> I take it the coupon will not go for the 200t, currently I'm down to 1 operational 200t. I was thinking about the giving the 338 a go unless the coupon will work for the 200. I have so many spare parts I should stick with stihl but I never get time to fix them anyways...



No, from what I am told it is only the 441 and up.


----------



## Groundman One (May 10, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Groundman, What is slabbing logs?
> Is that rip cutting logs down into boards?



It's cutting a log in half, lenghtwise. He does that to make the bottom log that the wall sits and to flatten the top log of the wall that the next floor sits on.



TreeClimebr57 said:


> I have gotten several things, a file or two, hat, bar guard, but nothing really worth a lot.



 You got files and a hat? _Shmuck._ Better than a couple of stickers. That bozo rep was supposed to drop off a 200T (or whatever it's called) for my climber to try. He uses a 338XT and the Stihl rep was telling us how much better the 200 was and said he'd let him try one for a few days. He never left a saw for us. I think the guy just likes driving around in his Stihl van and yakking with the store owners. Well stop yakking and leaning on the counter and give me a couple of :censored: t-shirts!


----------



## huskystihl (May 10, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, I just picked up a 441 this past week for just over $700 Cdn (after rebate). I don't have receipt with me, but think it was around $740 to be more precise and the Echo 670 was like $710 or thereabouts.



Thats pretty cheap for a 441! In fact thats real cheap! Last time I went to windsor for some entertainment I think your dollar was worth more than ours so you really made out


----------



## Mitchell (May 10, 2009)

*prices*



huskystihl said:


> Thats pretty cheap for a 441! In fact thats real cheap! Last time I went to windsor for some entertainment I think your dollar was worth more than ours so you really made out



Even with the dollar exchange yo yo ing it is "nonsensical" how the cross border prices can vary so much. As my father lives in WA state I cross a fair bit. I buy some identical products there to bring back and other things here to bring down. Even stranger, a few years later I may be importing instead of exporting the same type of product, go figure!

For instance, my Husky dealer has sold 75 husky 3120's to WA state, even with duties and shipping it is [was anyways] still cheaper to buy them here. 

I suspect they way the US gov is printing money at record pace and china starting to buy gold instead of US Treasury bonds the US dollar will slide. Saws will likely be cheaper to buy down south if only because the Canadian dollar will be at par or higher then the US dollar. 

Still waiting to hear from the husky rep if I am going to be running a 3120 or an 880. Pros and cons to either so price will decide. The Husky power head should be under 1100 Cdn; with a 200 dollar rebate [to match the stihl offer] under 900, hard to pass up.


----------



## Mitchell (May 10, 2009)

*American rebates*

Just a thought for our friends south of the border. The rebat echeck says it can be passed on and someone here mentioned it can be used formultiple saws. Make the trip yourself I am sure any one on here would pass along the coupon to to use for a group purchse. Or pay over the phone with your credit card and have it shipped by the dealer. 

Also you could present the scenario to your local rep and get concessions. A few years ago I needed a big rotary hammer to drill bed rock for guy wire anchors on some trees. Dewalt had a great special but were sold out and giving me the run around [via the dealer] on how long I would have to wait. After letting the store staff try to resolve the situation for a couple weeks, I tracked the makita rep down directly and he made me a good offer on the spot. Although the offer was notas good, I now own a Makita. 

I also had one of my dolmar 5100's replaced [technically out of warranty] when it blew up due to a manufacturing defect. You have to go to the source and explain the situation as the response at the dealer was "its out of warranty."

Can't hurt to ask the source if your not getting resolution at the dealer.


----------



## squad143 (May 12, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> A couple of us here were wondering if the rebate is only on the bigger saws because it's the jobs that require bigger saws that are being shut down and those guys aren't buying new saws this season. The forestry sector here is seeing lots of layoffs and the demand for newsprint is bottoming out. Whereas the guys that require small and medium saws; climbing and "backyard maintenance", are still buying. Otherwise, there would be coupons for $50 or $100 on the smaller saws as well as the $200 on the bigger saws.
> 
> Also, maybe the rebate is only in Canada because sales of the bigger saws are worse here than in the US.



I ask my Stihl dealer about this and he said the sale ($200 off) was on several Stihl products (chainsaws, quickcut saws and trimmers) and they have one thing in common. They are all made in Germany. This recession is worldwide and this sale is one way of boosting the work over there. No reason why it wasn't offered in the U.S. though. 

I did not take advantage of the sale (yet). I bought a new 361. I needed something between my 026 and 046. The sale ends June 12th... I just may get another 046, man I like that saw.


----------



## STIHL FAN (May 14, 2009)

Seems like some of you are confused a bout the details of the stihl rebate check offer so here they are. 

1. available only on cut quicks, chainsaws ms 441 and up and trimmers/brushclearing saws fs 350 and up.
2. available until june 12th
3.available to anyone, even if you didn't get a check in the mail. its to advertise the promo.
4. the $200 dollar rebate cost is split 50/50 by stihl and the dealer


----------



## jimdarcy (Sep 19, 2009)

are there any coupons or current deals for stihl chainsaws or leaf blowers, i live in illinios

thanks

jim


----------

